# OWA Zugriff von Extern erlauben



## dwex (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe 2 Netzwerke über einen VPN-Tunnel verbunden.

Netz1:
SBS 2003 mit Exchange und Möglichkeit OWA
IP 192.168.11.1
OWA http://192.168.11.1/exchange

Netz2:
Normales Peer-to-Peer Netzwerk
IP 192.168.22.xxx

So wenn ich mich nun im 11.x Netz befinde kann ich OWA aufrufen.
Auch wenn ich von Netz2 eine direkte VPN-Verbindung über einen Rechner in diesem Netzwerk aufbaue funktioniert der OWA.
Wenn ich jetzt aber den VPN-Tunnel des Rooters nutze dann kann ich mich zwar z.B. per Remotedesktop auf den Server 192.168.11.1 einloggen aber ich kann das OWA vom externen Rechner aus nicht aufrufen.
Ich erhalte eine Fehlerseite 403 mit dem Hinweis das meine IP-Adresse gesperrt wäre.

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man das einstellen kann - ich habe beim ISA bereits den IP-Block von Netz2 frei gegeben - das funktioniert aber nicht.

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen im voraus


----------

